# Canon Repair Facility in Germany



## bigdaddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Hallo, i

s there anyone out there who can recommend a Canon repair facility in Germany? The are a few on Canon's website, only one is run by Canon. Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.

Bigdaddy


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi bigdaddy. 
No personal knowledge, just a thought or two, go with the Canon run facility, they are more likely to have spares in stock, they have turnaround time guidelines and should have ready access to manuals, specialist tool etc. 
Of course this is subject to revision should you get info that one of the others is better! 

Cheers Graham.



bigdaddy said:


> Hallo, i
> 
> s there anyone out there who can recommend a Canon repair facility in Germany? The are a few on Canon's website, only one is run by Canon. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,
I had used only once a repair facility. It had been Foto Maerz in Berlin. I was very satisfied with the repairs, so I can recommend them. 

Best regards, Robert


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 30, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Hallo, i
> 
> s there anyone out there who can recommend a Canon repair facility in Germany? The are a few on Canon's website, only one is run by Canon. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Hi Bigdaddy! 

AFAIK there are two run by Canon:

Canon Giessen GmbH 
Centralized Repair Centre
Canonstraße 1
Gießen, 35394, DE

and 

Canon - RCC Germany
Service Center Consumer Imaging Group, 
Siemensring 90-92
Willich, 47877, DE

I once sent a lens (24-70L, sand within the mechanics after a sand storm - not in Germany  ) to the guys in Reutlingen:
Herbert Geissler GmbH
Lichtensteinstr. 75
Reutlingen-Gönningen, 72770, DE

And they did a really good job in cleaning the lens and replacing some parts of the IS for less than 150,- Euro.


PS.: But I suppose that the guys in Giessen will send your camera equipment to Willich, as it is the 
"Service Center Consumer Imaging Group". So far you're still right


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 30, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> is there anyone out there who can recommend a Canon repair facility in Germany? The are a few on Canon's website, only one is run by Canon. Any suggestions?



I always use Foto Maerz in Berlin because it's just around the corner from my home, but unlike Robert I cannot recommend them as far as my experiences go.

Their counter reception people are arrogant beyond belief and expect every piece of equipment handed to them to be in pristine condition (try that when being an outdoor photog). They have a hefty fee just for giving you a price estimation so you have to make a guess for yourself if the repair will be more than the lens' worth.

They also try their best no to be forthcoming with repair prices (I had a 100 non-L macro repaired, it broke down again, and they did their best to pin it on me - and there's really no way of proving different). Now that I have cps their attitude has gotten a bit better, but still be prepared to pay ~80€ just for them to pick up the screwdriver.

*Edit:* To be fair, my recent experience was better (I now have cps, that might be worth something). They were rather friendly and even offered to give me an average *free* "check & clean" price estimation of my 70-300L, something that usually costs €40. Knock on wood it continues that way :-o


----------



## HenryS (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,
I use Foto Maerz in Hamburg, since it is within reach of public transport and I don't have to worry about my equipment being damaged by mail/postal service. There are nice people at the counter, willing to help you and you can always call them to receive information about repair status. 

They are very fast if you are cps member, otherwise it may sometimes take up to two weeks. I just have cps silver nevertheless the turnaround time is usually two business days. 

Replacing the af motor of the 50 Compact Macro did cost me 149 Euro. All other repairs were covered by warranty. They usually deliver great work, even though it took some attempts to get my 70-200 2.8 IS II working perfectly with my 5d2. Also there is lot of dust on/in the LCD screen after they replaced the backplate on my 5d2. 

If you reside in Hamburg I would recommend visiting Maerz. Otherwise I would send it to CPS in Willch.
Henry


----------



## gazzo (Aug 5, 2014)

Schuck Foto&Video Service e.K 
Spitalstraße 3 
97447 Gerolzhofen
http://www.schuck-service.de/

Gerolzhofen: Germany - Bavaria - Würzburg


----------



## bigdaddy (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Thank you for the replies. I'm sorry I haven't answered sooner, was busy with life. 

Look like I'll try the Willch facility, although Foto Maerz is also a possibility.

Bigdaddy


----------

